# Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !



## dorschangler12345 (3. Januar 2005)

hi!

wollen voraussichtlich in 2 wochen aus heiligenhafen mi nem kutter rausfahren ... da die ms-einigkeit leider da zur zeit in der werft liegt wollt ich mal fragen welcher kutter noch mit den fängen ganz empfehlenswert ist ?! ostpreussen,hai,klaus-peter,seeteufel,karoline,monika,tanja ??? danke im voraus !!! |rolleyes #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Ich persönlich finde die Tanja und die Ostpreußen als gute Altanative.....


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Mit der Tanja bin ich auch schon gefahren. Sauberes Schiff ( 2 Jahre her ). Ob einem der Aufbau am Bug gefällt muß allerdings jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich stand da lieber am Heck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

War erst kürzlich mit der Karoline unterwegs und zufrieden.


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Die Karoline kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen #6 , Heiko reißt sich wirklich den Ar... auf um Fische zu finden und sauber und gepflegt ist der Kutter auch. Allerdings fahre ich auch sehr gerne mit`m Hai 4 raus... Ebenfalls super Service und sauber #6 ...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

bla du dummkopf 
ja toll eh noch ne week später ...

was einigkeit is plus ultra bla ...

ja klar ich würd mich für nen zander von peinlichen 3 kg schämen :q :q :q


----------



## dorschangler12345 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

fang du erst mal nen richtigen aal von75+ dann könn wa weiter reden ne leiblingsfisch und nichts nur strippen #d
man is auch egal jetz pssst friedhelm


----------



## dorschangler12345 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

>>>MS FORELLE Kpt
fährst du die tage denn raus bei soviel wind ??? und schön dicke dorsche geholt diesen winter oda wann gehts das erste mal so richitg los ???


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Wasn das fürn Kindergarten hier #d ?!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Erklär mal deine quallifizierte Aussage....!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

die aussage bedeutet das mal wieder irgendwelche was dummes schreiben müssen die selbst nich besser sind und nich raffen warum man das schreibt #q #q #q #q  !!! echt Marcel1409=gott   :m |bla: |bla: 

|wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

:r Was ist denn mit dir los, du Daumenlutscher? Lass dir erstmal Haare am Sack wachsen wenn du bei den großen mitreden willst...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Ich unterhalte mich nich gerne mit solchen zurückgeblieben 13jährigen Fuzzis wie dir komm mach hier mal nich so ngrossen schreib einfach nichts mehr zu unseren Themen und gut is |bla: |bla: |bla:  
echt peinlich und du wilst 26 sein |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  *weglach* |supergri |supergri 

bye bye |wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

:c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

pasrr zu dir |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Moin Moin ,
habe da meine eine Frage an Euch . Ist das Thema " Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen " oder " Ich hab Spaß andere zu beleidigen " ? Ist doch egal ob der Fisch 4 oder 10 kg gewogen hat . Gebt Euch die Hand und vertragt Euch wieder  #6 .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

ja genau so is es auch wir kennen uns zufällig und wohnen 50m auseinander, und das war nur spaß aba dieser komische vogel labert so n müll !!!


----------



## guifri (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

wenn ihr nur 50 m auseinanderwohnt gibt es doch einfachere möglichkeiten, sich zu unterhalten :q 

für andere boardies war die unterhaltung nicht nachvollziehbar und nicht als pubertärer verbaler sch...zvergleich zu erkennen


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

ja mensch is doch jetz scheiss egal man :m


----------



## angeltreff (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

zumachen (bitte lieber Mod)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Nö, Olaf, wegen dder paar, die sich nicht benehmen kömnne, werden wir das Thema sicher nicht zumachen.
Aber dafür "hagelt" es hier erstmal Verwarnungen (Grund: siehe Boardregeln zum Umgangston hier im Forum).
Im einzelnen gehen je eine Verwarnung an:
Derber-Darm
dorsch2345 
Marcel1409 

Beim nächsten Posting einer dieser genannten und jetzt verwarnten Member, das wieder im Ton ausfallend wird, wird derjenige (zusammen mit der zweiten Verwarnung) für 2 Wochen gesperrt, sollte das noch nicht zur Einsicht reichen, gibts zusammen mit der dritten Verwarnung die endgültige Sperrung.

Ich hoffe, das reicht, um hier wieder einen vernünftigen Ton einkehren zu lassen!!!!!!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

ja ok aba ich will nur ma dazu sagen das dieser "marcel..." mit dummen sprüchen angefangen hat und somit nur wieder bekommt, oder hat er das dann nit auch verdient nen dummen sprúch zu bekommen ... naja is auch egal nun is ok ! 
:m #6 :m #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*



> ja ok aba ich will nur ma dazu sagen das dieser "marcel..." mit dummen sprüchen angefangen


Anfangen ist das eine, nicht aufhören oder weitermachen das andere.

Beides im Ton nicht zu akzeptieren, jedenfalls nicht hier.

Deswegen gibts ja Verwarnungen, dass Ihr Euch das beim nächsten Mal vor dem Drücken der Entertaste Eure Wortwahl überlegt um einer Sperrung vorzubeugen.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

ok #6 :m #6 :m


----------



## süßeforelle (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

is das lustig hia :q
 aber mein dorch2345 hat schon recht ....mit dummen sprüchen klopfen kommt man nie weiter und schon gar nicht hia im anglerboard :g

 Gruss süßeforelle #h


----------



## dorschangler12345 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

ja mensch is doch jetz geklärt !!!
#6 |bla: |bla:


----------



## süßeforelle (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

jaja...ööhh ish mein ja nua ;+
 wann fahrt ihr denn nu raus @dorsch2345 ?
 am 22.1 oder wat nu?#d
 nimmst mish mit ne?*G*ahh ne wenn ich am 23.1 birthday hab~schluchZ~:c

 ich liebe dich (@dorsch2345) :l


----------



## Tyron (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen !*

Leute, entspannt euch...
Also, zurück zur Frage. Die Tanja ist auch mein Fav solange die Einigkeit noch trocken liegt. Aber manchmal ist auch die Seeteufel unschlagbar. Doch der Ruf dieses Schiffes hat wohl doch sehr gelitten in den letzten Jahren. Naja, wenn du mit der Tanja rausschipperst machst du meiner meinung nichts verkehrt, momentan.

Gruß Tyron


----------

